# A New Arrival - Omega Sensor Quartz Dealer Display



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Yeah Yeah... put an Omega logo on anything I will buy it.... LOL... But... as you may know I really like the older Omegas and am especially partial to the early quartz and LCD models... they represent the affordable end of the current Omega trend and the values are steadily rising (annoyingly)... This one isnt really part of that tho... its more one for true connesieurs (or as my girlfriend said 'true saddos'... hmm....)....

This big thick solid alloy chunk is one of the shop displays that Omega had in the ADs when the Sensor Quartz came out. For those that forget their Omega history, the clever thing about the SQ is that you wipe your finger on the pad on the front of the watch case to select the function you wanted. As usual for back then Omega was being very innovative in this space and we didnt see this touch screen technology reapear until the Tissot T-Touch and even then its just used for 'on-off' selecting, unlike Omegas SQ which uses the pad to detect both slow or fast movements when setting the watch as well as selecting the functions in everyday use.

The unit is well made out of 0.5cm thick alloy plate thats rolled round to make a stand, it has a heavy solid plastic roller that would make a good rolling pin and a removable plate on the back to swap the battery. Its edged with rubber trim which makes the unit feel sturdy, compact and indestructable... Im sure more than a few of these were pushed off display cases back in the day and survived.

What is nice about the display is that it tells you on the scroll at the top of the unit how to set and use the watch fucntions... or it would if only i could read German better... LOL The big buttons and finger swipe panel ape that of the real watch (it fully works like the watch, even the back light!) and the display is actual watch size, which is fine but would have been nice larger. I think Omega were also pushing the boundaires with this technology at the time so this is as big as they could get these made perhaps. The whole unit runs off a normal AA battery which makes life easy

Ive pictured the unit with my actual SQ watch... which is imho the best of the pure LCDs Omega made, as you know I have quite a few others... Anyway, these are sadly not cheap, but they do make great deskclocks as they can show two timezones and also stopwatch and countdown, quite useful really.... well i think so!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah... put an Omega logo on anything I will buy it....


I can certainly sympathise with that Jon...just substitute the word "Omega" with "Hamilton" and we'll be on the same page.

Anyway, that looks like a great catch. Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul! 

One thing that foxed me for about 10secs when I got this and needed to set it... hmmm.... all the buttons are on the sides on the watch version and only 4 of them out of the 5 are replicated on the front pannel... hmm.... Ok, mystery quickly solved... Its actually a microswitch with the cross pusher on the back that is acessed through the hole on the backplate... clever stuff Omega!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Different it is  but still interesting to see the kind of displays that most of the manufacturers use to produce to help with the marketing of the latest watch etc.. :yes: such a shame that you don't see more about these days.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've tracked a few of those on ebay over the last few months.

Thought one would make a really cool desk clock.

I was  at the prices they've gone for. They seem to fetch more than the watch themselves!

How long before 'canny' sellers start breaking the watches to repair the demonstrators?

Very nice by the way, I like it.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice, but where's the wrist shot 

I'm guessing the battery should last a bit longer than with the equivalent watch


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes these are indeed crazy money, but worth it for a desk clock imho... To be honest my desk clock for the past year has been the SQ watch... it does everything I needed and has the UK as my 2nd timezone so I know when you lot are up  The Display is even better really than the watch, but its nice to have both


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Very nice, but where's the wrist shot
> 
> I'm guessing the battery should last a bit longer than with the equivalent watch


I was thinking the same thing! A large piece of web strap and you would have a big avant garde wristwatch. 

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, beleive me, this one is more of a belt buckle! :lol:


----------

